# knitting patterns



## phine (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello ! I want to knit some nice pullover for my little Bambi, does anyone have a pattern ? Would be great ! Thanks


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Here's a link to a bunch of free patterns

http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/pets.php

I don't knit I crochet and I use the crochet site all the time :thumbleft:


----------



## phine (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks for your help ! I also do crochet, do you have already finished something for your dogs ?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

You can go check out my website and see the ones I've made. The link is at the bottom of this post click on Bellas closet. All the ones I made are my designs not from patterns.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

I want to learn to knit Lola and Raven sweaters. Is there like...patters with how to do it?


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Love-Lola said:


> I want to learn to knit Lola and Raven sweaters. Is there like...patters with how to do it?


http://www.michaels.com/art/online/projectsheet?pid=25189&categoryid=32

heres one i really like , i will be trying it soon...right now im just learning from my mom how to do a scarf


----------



## phine (Aug 15, 2006)

Alisha i went to your site and what you have done is really nice ! Bravo !


----------



## lilizard62 (Sep 5, 2006)

You can buy a knitting loom called knifty knitters. Very easy. There is a pattern for a chi sweater there somewhere I am looking for it.
lilizard 62


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

phine said:


> Alisha i went to your site and what you have done is really nice ! Bravo !



Thanks so much


----------



## Boating Tia (Sep 15, 2006)

Where can I get a crochet pattern for a sweater for my Tia? Must be easy.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Here ya go 

http://www.geocities.com/dress_your_chi//basic.html

And more to look through 

http://www.crochetpatterncentral.com/directory/pet_items.php


----------



## Boating Tia (Sep 15, 2006)

*Paterns*

Alisha, thanks. I'll check these out.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

You're very welcome


----------

